# JEDDAH | Diamond Tower | 432m | 1417ft | 93 fl | U/C



## xXFallenXx

Why is it called the Diamond Tower? :|


----------



## gohorns

there's a diamond on top...under the spire


----------



## xXFallenXx

It was sarcasm.

That thing is freaking huge! It's hard to miss.


----------



## kurdapya

:nuts:

Another turning tower. I hope The Infinity in Dubai will be finished first.:uh:


----------



## Qtya

I really like the Diamond on the top!


----------



## xXFallenXx

it has to have something like 1,666,899 carats, right?


----------



## Riyadhi




----------



## godexter91

WOW!!
:bow::bow::bow:
it looks cool at night in the render


----------



## ZZ-II

definitely one of the best Twisting Towers i've ever seen


----------



## -Corey-

Wow all i can say is :drool:


----------



## Rody69

according to al masarat co "the developer" website this tower is gonna be 83 floors and 388 m hight>>>
http://www.masarat.com.sa/mcce/BuildingDetail.aspx
so I think someone must do anything to the thread's title


----------



## MTF

sexy shit!:drool:


----------



## ZZ-II

Rody69 said:


> according to al masarat co "the developer" website this tower is gonna be 83 floors and 388 m hight>>>
> http://www.masarat.com.sa/mcce/BuildingDetail.aspx
> so I think someone must do anything to the thread's title


40m taller than i expected, cool


----------



## Alweron

Oh please. That's too much. Again one "wannabe unique" tower that is actually very ugly. I'm sure it will look amazing when u see that rising next to you, but that is only because of the height.


----------



## zerokarma

Looks neat, very interesting


----------



## bizzybonita

wonderful tower


----------



## nezzybaby

It's hideous, it will have useless floorplans, the diamond is incredibly tacky, and the whole thing looks like a scaled up helter skelter.... On the other hand if it ever gets built i'd love to see it, it's marvelous!!


----------



## Waldenstrom

Riyadhi said:


>


very beautiful!!!


----------



## Cristovão471

this is so tacky, especially the diamond at the top, lol.


----------



## Timur

its remind me a snake,i like it.


----------



## ibib

I think this building is under construction, why it's still here?


----------



## Abdy

New form, less phallic, it is better !


----------



## Rody69

it's under construction now>>>



Rody69 said:


> I passed next to it today twice :lol:
> once around 5:30 am,and around 3 in the after noon.
> and they were working even before the sun rise!!
> and I couldn't take a photo because of one of the guards didn't allow me to do so hno::bash:
> but I can see they are really working hard on the foundations (digging and "concreting":lol
> one of the workers there (a funny Filipinos dude) advised me to come back next week around the noon time to take some photos "if I'm dieing to take some :lol::lol: "
> and he answered me when I asked about the building it self : it's going to be "Initially" :
> *-podium level: 15 floors (with car parking up to the 13th floor)
> -typical floors: 76 floors
> -restaurant: 1 floor
> -observation deck: 1 floor*
> and about the height he didn't give an exact height but he said it's going to be around *1400 feet* (*or 426.72 m*) and not sure if it's to roof or to the end of the Lightning rod :cheers:
> any way I'm gonna try to snap some photos next week as that guy advised me to do :cheers::cheers::cheers:






DAMAC said:


>


----------



## Rody69

it's under construction now>>>



Rody69 said:


> I passed next to it today twice :lol:
> once around 5:30 am,and around 3 in the after noon.
> and they were working even before the sun rise!!
> and I couldn't take a photo because of one of the guards didn't allow me to do so hno::bash:
> but I can see they are really working hard on the foundations (digging and "concreting":lol
> one of the workers there (a funny Filipinos dude) advised me to come back next week around the noon time to take some photos "if I'm dieing to take some :lol::lol: "
> and he answered me when I asked about the building it self : it's going to be "Initially" :
> *-podium level: 15 floors (with car parking up to the 13th floor)
> -typical floors: 76 floors
> -restaurant: 1 floor
> -observation deck: 1 floor*
> and about the height he didn't give an exact height but he said it's going to be around *1400 feet* (*or 426.72 m*) and not sure if it's to roof or to the end of the Lightning rod :cheers:
> any way I'm gonna try to snap some photos next week as that guy advised me to do :cheers::cheers::cheers:






DAMAC said:


>


----------



## Blue Flame

Why hasn't this been moved to under construction?


----------



## Tourniquet

it's disgusting... :runaway:


----------



## Blue Flame

Tourniquet said:


> it's disgusting... :runaway:


That's no reason to not move it to the u/c forum! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rody69

*18-04-2010*




































DAMAC said:


> *18-04-2010*


----------



## Rody69

*19-04-2010*


----------



## bizzybonita

What ! :shocked:


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

hey mods move this to U/C forum please! :banana:


----------



## OldWorldResident

So what? I found the heights 350, 390, 430 and 450 meter in the web. this one could become one of the tallest residentials in the world and there are almost no informations.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

YEAH... move it to U/C please !!! :nuts:


----------



## CULWULLA

wow


----------



## PurePaki

wowwwwww
I dont have words to describe how beautiful this thing is


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Goog good good !!! :cheers:

Thanks Ni3lS.


Saudi-Arabië is doing good the last time. Splendid to see it rise !!!

:banana: :banana: :banana:


Waiting for new updates  .


----------



## skyperu34

Its UC already, nice pics.

Construction starts since the preparation phase, the very first step.


----------



## LakersFan

middle eastern cities are booming


----------



## no_gods

awesome tower  mg:


----------



## CULWULLA

thats what it reminds me of- strand of DNA.


----------



## lmr393

Oh look so good


----------



## K.S.A

CULWULLA said:


> thats what it reminds me of- strand of DNA.


^^ you're right, really it's awesome design :banana::banana:


----------



## KillerZavatar

there are so many supertalls and everyone more awesome than the other one


----------



## Eastern37

wow a very amazing design, reminds me more of a drill bit tbh


----------



## BNX

I'm buying it...

I mean, the design


----------



## kanye

almost 3 months without an update?, oh comon!


----------



## Saudi guy

this tower contain of 93 floors as what mentioned in the promotion click here to see the announcement in Arabic


----------



## ProudArabian

its nice but i hope the make the whole thing out of glass


----------



## KillerZavatar

so will also the final high change with over 90 floors?


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Nice


----------



## K.S.A

Number of floors in title 83 how be over 90?


----------



## Philly Bud

In my mind, I want to like this design. I would like to say it's original, modern, unique.

But in my heart I think it's hideous. Pure kitsch. Something that will be despised in 10, 20, 30 years. 

I'm not against spiraling buildings, but this one looks like a LEGO project. It is not elegant. There is no refinement. What a let down, since Jeddah has two really lovely beautiful skyscrapers.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

> In my mind, I want to like this design. I would like to say it's original, modern, unique.
> 
> But in my heart I think it's hideous. Pure kitsch. Something that will be despised in 10, 20, 30 years.
> 
> I'm not against spiraling buildings, but this one looks like a LEGO project. It is not elegant. There is no refinement. What a let down, since Jeddah has two really lovely beautiful skyscrapers.
> __________________


I would hate it in any other city. I just exudes Muslim coastal city to me, not sure why.


----------



## K.S.A

any update guys...


----------



## K.S.A

any update?


----------



## droneriot

K.S.A said:


> any update?












 Just kidding. That's the Revolution Tower in Panama City.


----------



## Ni3lS

Why are there no updates. Seriously I think most projects in Jeddah are a joke


----------



## boschb

Ni3lS said:


> Why are there no updates. Seriously I think most projects in Jeddah are a joke


jeddah's projects barely even there, so many empty lots there and very few pictures


----------



## K.S.A

droneriot said:


> Just kidding. That's the Revolution Tower in Panama City.


^^ well done  , great design


----------



## KaZantiP

Its u/c now?


----------



## parsonsnose

It looks like a diamond tipped drill, in fact if they build it the other way up they'll be able to make some serious holes in the ground.


----------



## JD47

When is this going to start to rise.


----------



## tehpr0

The renders arent available to see anymore,but still,i like what i've seen about this building.cant wait to see it done tho,i hope it looks as good as on the pics or even better


----------



## Rody69

to re -post the renders:




Imre said:


> more pics






thefreestyler said:


> does anyone have any info about this tower...???????????





DAMAC said:


> *I found this announcement today in a magazine
> The building has been modified to 93 floors*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zoom*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This website has been amended to 93 floors*
> http://www.masarat.com.sa/BuildingDetail.aspx





DAMAC said:


> New Image





woofy natako said:


> I want to help
> so that I found some pictures of the tower :


----------



## Rody69

******by the way.. the number of floors has increased to 93 floors, 
with height "total height to rod" 432 m (395 m to roof)******


----------



## KillerZavatar

the diamond looks amazing, it looks a lot more like a diamond then the diamond that will crown goldin finance :nuts:


----------



## patrykus

Regardless my personal opinion about it, I really doubt it will look like on the renders


----------



## briker

a huge diamond on top/ How tacky can it get?!


----------



## Naif Saudi

*WOW

Wait impatiently for the tower

When completed the project?

Rody69

Thank you*


----------



## JD47

The building looks weird but I like it.


----------



## Dapperheid Tower

Really cool project


----------



## sweet-d

hmmm i don't know if i like this one. i think it's mostly some of the renders have ugly cladding and some have badass cladding.


----------



## Thanial

I reckon this one should look better complete then it does in the renders, I think its the beige colour that makes it look less appealing. As for the height increase I preferred it at 388, it would have been pretty unique at that height since there's only two other projects at that height and neither of them are even approved yet...


----------



## hhhhh

*WOW.*

cool project.


----------



## theWrC

Omg! I think that this is a cool desing but its so boring i dont like it


----------



## parsonsnose

I quite like it, though I don't really see the point of it. It can't have much floor space.


----------



## krkseg1ops

If you're building a tower with huge diamond on top of it, you're not asking for floor space.


----------



## tanzirian

The diamond is on the cheesy side, but overall it's a very distinctive twisty tower.


----------



## OtAkAw

Is there actual demand for a tower like this in Jeddah?


----------



## parsonsnose

krkseg1ops said:


> If you're building a tower with huge diamond on top of it, you're not asking for floor space.


You reckon?


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen

Wow, probably the worst design I've seen in years... :runaway:


----------



## Jex7844

Absolutely STUNNING, a pure jewell .


----------



## drew.magoo

And what's the diamond gonna be made of?


----------



## ZZ-II

one of the most stunning designs on the world for me, i really love it :cheers:


----------



## Rody69

for me I don't see it ugly, but I don't like too!!
God knows how much I wished that they change the design :lol:


----------



## erbse

LOL @ that helipad. It's not even connected to the tower. How are people supposed to step off from there? Jump? :nuts:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^
uke:


----------



## Caravaggio

one word yuck


----------



## dunefreezer

May be that helipad is for parajumping...lmao....to the ground or to that diamond over there where the journey would be brief.


----------



## abuabu

Wow, this thing is unbelievably obnoxious. And to cap it off with a diamond? Really?


----------



## giovani kun

erbse said:


> LOL @ that helipad. It's not even connected to the tower. How are people supposed to step off from there? Jump? :nuts:


People will fly by then :booze:


----------



## Botswana

One of the ugliest things I've ever seen. hno:


----------



## ZZ-II

tastes are different , i really like that thing .


----------



## samurairegio

very kitsch...


----------



## Daireon

Cheapest thing ever


----------



## comet the cat

It is a bit cheap, I understand no one can find a diamond the size of a house but still, something else would have looked more nice.


----------



## hater

sooo ugly!!!!! hno:hno:hno:


----------



## 970467

These Arabs have just have too much money. 
Frankly the number of degrees of the twist si really impressing.


----------



## manon

woow , interestingly cool design!


----------



## Groningen NL

Ew, tasteless and cheap design indeed...


----------



## hqho1671

hqho1671 said:


> بعد تحديث الخرائط
> 
> يبدو انهم يعملون على الاساسات:banana:
> 
> من يستطيع ان يذهب لارض المشروع فليزودنا بمعلومات


After Google maps update


----------



## Swiddle

^^Good catch. According to Google Earth, that image was taken on 21 January 2013:










It's hard to be sure from the low resolution of the 8 June 2012 image, but it looks like progress:










So no longer on hold?


----------



## ZZ-II

It almost seems this one is indeed U/C again.


----------



## Vulfgan

Don't build this, please. This is like Dubai's tackiness x10, don't let oil money create more terrible buildings. Made good use of it


----------



## ZZ-II

I don't know why so much people hate this tower. I really like it, looks quite cool to me


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

It is quite a cool building, I think it will look a lot better once completed compared to the renders.
Also, first twisting tower with 360 degrees rotation?


----------



## ZZ-II

MattTheTubaGuy said:


> It is quite a cool building, I think it will look a lot better once completed compared to the renders.


yes, i'm absolutely sure about that


----------



## BlueDevil-99

google earth update










:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## BlueDevil-99

from al-masarat website

project progress










it's U/C :banana::banana:


----------



## Abdullah-atta

new update










:cheers:


----------



## spectre000

Wow. I'd about given up on this one.


----------



## Groningen NL

Oh God why... Sorry guys, but I already hate this thing. The recent 300m hotel design in Barcelona is worse, but still... Some projects in this region are really pieces of architectual art, but somehow there is also a huge chunk consisting of tacky rubbish like this one.


----------



## Blue Flame

C'mon, give it a chance! You can never really tell from a render. I have seen buildings that looked terrible in renders ended up being really nice, and buildings that looked really nice in renders and ended up being terrible. 

Only time will tell, and if nothing else, this is worth being built just to watch the construction process, which should be pretty interesting, imo. 

I'm going to give it the benefit of the doubt, and reserve judgment until it is built.


----------



## patrykus

by Rody69:



Rody69 said:


> Works on the building core:


----------



## gravesVpelli

Just trying to look different to catch the world's attention. Ugly like a giant drill.


----------



## Jarenz

*nice design

snake in the tower*


----------



## Abdullah-atta

new update


----------



## lady gaga

Well it doesnt look really good but like blue fame said we should wait until it finish


----------



## K.S.A

^^ ugly design i wish change it hno:



Abdullah-atta said:


> new update


----------



## ZZ-II

Foundation completed i would say


----------



## Naif Saudi

Even if we assume that the design of the tower ugly 'should look to other positives and the first of towering height for this tower


----------



## Swiddle

I love this design. It's very different and the triple helix is cool.


----------



## onewtclover

Am I one of the only people who loves this design? It's beautiful! And even if you think it's not the prettiest in the world, you have to admit the design is very unique, sort of like the proposed Taiwan Tower.


----------



## erkantang

Ugly


----------



## ZZ-II

onewtclover said:


> Am I one of the only people who loves this design? It's beautiful! And even if you think it's not the prettiest in the world, you have to admit the design is very unique, sort of like the proposed Taiwan Tower.


Probably ^^. But i like too, it's indeed a unique design. Let's see how it will turn out when completed.


----------



## LaPaz Urbanismo

Maybe I'm asking again, sorry for that. 

Who will be the owner of this Tower? Is somebody from the Royal Family?


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Wow, it's been over a year since I've seen anything about this one. It's definitely interesting.


----------



## onewtclover

L.A.F.2. said:


> Wow, it's been over a year since I've seen anything about this one. It's definitely interesting.


I agree. How this thing can even stand with the swirly slide around it would be interesting! :lol:

I think this is a very beautiful design, but I think 2 WTC should have the honor of being the "Diamond Tower". But it's okay if they don't change the name of either building.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

I'd say Hearst Tower over both of them.


----------



## onewtclover

L.A.F.2. said:


> I'd say Hearst Tower over both of them.


Maybe we should call the Hearst Tower "Inverted 1 WTC Tower"!:lol:


----------



## K.S.A

^^ any update ???


----------



## onewtclover

^^Yeah, is it the foundation completed yet because there are no pictures because not many of us live in Jeddah. hno:


----------



## luisgustavo

Horrible!!!!


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

under construction??? really?


----------



## K.S.A




----------



## onewtclover

Why do people think this is ugly? I'm not being sarcastic or criticizing anyone, I'm just asking for the features that make this tower ugly. For example, I really like this tower because of its swirly things (I don't know how to describe them.) It looks like a twisting tower with a unique "twist" to it. (Corny architect's joke :lol: ).


----------



## MontanaGuy

I honestly don't know why anyone would think this design is ugly, I think it's spectacular. I would say that this one and the Infinity Tower in Russia will be the two best twisting designs in the world. I saw the twisting tower in Dubai in person last fall and it was more impressive than the photos I'd seen of it before I got there because it looks so different from various vantage points. The problem with buildings in Saudi Arabia is that none of us westerners will ever be able to travel there to see them because you're not allowed to visit for tourism or sightseeing. In any case I believe this will be a world class skyscraper.


----------



## Stephan23

Great, underway again !!!


----------



## K.S.A

^^ yeah but they are working slowly.....


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Nothing much :/


----------



## onewtclover

MontanaGuy said:


> I honestly don't know why anyone would think this design is ugly, I think it's spectacular. I would say that this one and the Infinity Tower in Russia will be the two best twisting designs in the world. I saw the twisting tower in Dubai in person last fall and it was more impressive than the photos I'd seen of it before I got there because it looks so different from various vantage points. The problem with buildings in Saudi Arabia is that none of us westerners will ever be able to travel there to see them because you're not allowed to visit for tourism or sightseeing. In any case I believe this will be a world class skyscraper.


I totally agree. This isn't the greatest rendering because it looks greenish, but here's an idea of what it's going to look like.










The renderings don't do this building justice. I see a great tower in the future. You can't look at a building by its rendering. Like One World Trade Center.

Rendering:










The spire looks horrible. It's pretty much the reason we have the majority of One WTC antenna haters existing. 

Look at what it REALLY looks like:










It looks even better at night when it's lit up.

The point is, this tower is an elegant work of art. I hope you guys see it in the middle of construction or something

Oh, and by the way, I don't know what the Infinity Tower is. Could you send me a link to its thread?


----------



## MontanaGuy

I mixed up the names of the towers, the one in Dubai is the Infinity Tower and the one in Moscow is called the Evolution Tower. Here's a link:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=476904&page=47


----------



## onewtclover

I know about the Evolution tower. I meant the Infinity Tower, or does it not twist?


----------



## pteranodon

onewtclover said:


> Oh, and by the way, I don't know what the Infinity Tower is. Could you send me a link to its thread?


Cayan Tower


----------



## onewtclover

Oh yeah. Cayan Tower is nice. Tallest twisting building in the world. Or is it Shanghai tower? Because Shanghai tower might not qualify because it is under construction and/or it doesn't twist all the way to the top. Is that true?


----------



## Abdullah-atta

by rody69


----------



## K.S.A

above ground now thanx..... :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

That was quite fast!


----------



## KillerZavatar

wow this was really fast. tallest twisted tower here we go


----------



## Imran520

It is also amazing building.......


----------



## Densetsu

It's very interesting how actually the tower doesn't twist at all. Majority of the tower is a cylinder, just a very thin stripe is twisting around that.

Still, excited to see how it's going to look.


----------



## KillerZavatar

i also think the renders do not do this building justice. with a nice cladding the building will look a lot better and not as tacky as the renders may indicate what it may look like.


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> i also think the renders do not do this building justice. with a nice cladding the building will look a lot better and not as tacky as the renders may indicate what it may look like.


I've a quite good feeling to be true


----------



## pteranodon

KillerZavatar said:


> wow this was really fast. tallest twisted tower here we go


Shanghai Tower?


----------



## ZZ-II

pteranodon said:


> Shanghai Tower?


but this tower has a 360° twist


----------



## fountainkopf

360 degree twist...that is new.


----------



## Abdullah-atta

today


----------



## FlyFish

Seems like a bunch of wasted space to me. But, if you have more money than you know what to do with and a clientele that will buy/lease the space...go for it.


----------



## FloripaNation

ZZ-II said:


> but this tower has a 360° twist



1080° :lol::lol:


----------



## Stephan23

Huiuiuiui, really fast indeed


----------



## musir

By all means to me its marvelous.... it shd be called DRILL TOWER though..


----------



## Swiddle

I love this design, though the diamond looks a little silly as rendered. 

If I lived here I'd worry about someone (kids most likely) accidentally or intentionally dropping/throwing objects from ~20 floors above my condo. (Or worse, a pet or child accidentally falling.)

Can you imagine what a bowling ball would do:


----------



## droneriot

GFKT said:


> It won't be a real diamond though.


You think?


----------



## iamtheSTIG

I think that render is just a bit shabby...
I have hope and will wait for the cladding to be added before judging


----------



## KillerZavatar

the last render looks a lot better. i think it might turn out better in the end than some people think.


----------



## Rody69

Jewish said:


> Roof height is still 388m (or according to other info 395m)?



From the Developer's official website:
the tower with 388 meter height to the roof. The tower is consisted of 93 floors.


*Diamond Tower*
As part of the achievements of Masaraat Company for Construction, the company has started constructing a unique project in terms of unprecedented design which made him reach the top of the most beautiful buildings in the world. The tower is called (The Diamond) and it is considered the tallest skyscraper on Jeddah Cornice.
The Diamond Tower is located on Jeddah Cornice in front of Fatmah Al-Zahraa's Mosque. It is designed to give full sea view, which allows its residents enjoy the luxuries and the variable colors of the Red Sea's horizon.
The Diamond Tower is designed for an ideal lifestyle for your joy and comfort, whether after a hard working day or to enjoy some peaceful moments of relaxing through viewing the waves of the Red Sea.
It represents unprecedented creativeness, unique in all features and it reaches top of the most beautiful buildings. It is considered one of the most unique buildings in the world in terms of design. It is designed based on the most sophisticated architectural system in order to maintain its vivid location and stand high with its spinal shape which adds a splendid beautiful scene on Jeddah Cornice. The designers excelled in designing *the tower with 388 meter height. The tower is consisted of 93 floors where the last ten floors have a private elevator for each flat.*
It is considered an engineering piece of art, where the most precious thing to be bought is the beautiful view which can be appreciated only by the people of high taste.
The Diamond Tower is an engineering piece of art which has a transparent diamond carried by the creative and luxurious shape; when the son sheds it lights on such diamond, it reflects a transparent, pure, and shining appearance mixed with the surrounding environmental elements in harmony and accord.
Only few high experienced experts and engineers can deal with the tower and show the beauty aspects in terms of unique design which has been made only for the elite people who are looking for beauty in their lifestyle.
The Diamond Tower doesn't know any limit when we talk about refreshment. You will discover the fabulous atmosphere when you enjoy a fancy meal in the kitchen at Diamond Tower with a marvelous full view (360 degree) for the splendid waves with their bright colors on the horizon.
When you sit in the terrace which has a view on the Red Sea and which is designed for the people of high taste. The tower allocates a car barking area for each flat found in the floors from one to ten.


----------



## BE0GRAD

delores said:


> sorry but it looks horrendous.


Indeed!


----------



## droneriot

I don't mind the tower itself so much. My main problem is with the three little "threads" on it that form the spire.


----------



## ZZ-II

droneriot said:


> I don't mind the tower itself so much. My main problem is with the three little "threads" on it that form the spire.


They're not that bad looking i think. They fit good with the rest of the design i think. Just the Diamond doesn't to me.


----------



## rlw777

Um this is crap people. The crown of the building... you know that "diamond" top is as tacky as it gets. There is no subtlety in this awful thing. Someone just thought "diamond says luxury" so they bedazzled a terrible design and made it tall. The spiral design is lazy beginning and ending with a really awkward change of direction. There's a weird ball at the top for no reason. There's no visual balance. The spiral is obviously the most prominent design feature and whoever designed it had no idea what to do with it. Maybe they should consult calatrava and his chicago spire design


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Sometimes we need extreme nouveau-riche skyscrapers for the laughs^^


----------



## Maximalist

I don't know why so many people are so down on this tower. It shows a good deal of imagination, and the fact that it isn't conventional is all to its credit. You wouldn't want a whole city designed like this, but one building is just fine.


----------



## DubaiM

It's a good idea,yes.( a unique tower with a twist) but the design was bad implemented.
Sorry, but the whole tower looks really cheap and kitsch.


----------



## lady gaga

Swiddle said:


> I love this design, though the diamond looks a little silly as rendered.
> 
> If I lived here I'd worry about someone (kids most likely) accidentally or intentionally dropping/throwing objects from ~20 floors above my condo. (Or worse, a pet or child accidentally falling.)
> 
> Can you imagine what a bowling ball would do:


I dont think windows can be open at this height anyway !


----------



## Kaiser Ferdinand

lady gaga said:


> I dont think windows can be open at this height anyway !


If the windows can not be opened, for what balconies were made?


----------



## ZZ-II

Yeh xD. Of course it will possible to open the windows ( or better say doors ). 
To have a balcony this high up would be pretty awesome!


----------



## lady gaga

Kaiser Ferdinand said:


> If the windows can not be opened, for what balconies were made?


For ppl to commit suicide joking, honestly theresnt suppose to be even balconies its very dangerous


----------



## Trex-md

This is dangerous!! I was thinking the exact same thing about the Leonard street project... By the way this rinds me of those proposed moving towers.. They were going to build one in Dubai, one in London and one in Moscow. What ever happened to those?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It's not any more dangerous than buildings with normal balconies.


----------



## Trex-md

This is true.


----------



## Abdullah-atta

yesterday


----------



## ibib

Progress is very slow :|


----------



## rlw777

Maximalist said:


> I don't know why so many people are so down on this tower. It shows a good deal of imagination, and the fact that it isn't conventional is all to its credit. You wouldn't want a whole city designed like this, but one building is just fine.


It is unconventional... I am not so sure I would call this imaginative... In any case those traits alone don't make good design. When a design is unconventional you need to work quite a bit harder and really know the subtlety of your craft because it's a lot easier for the design to turn out to be crap. This tower is the architectural equivalent of someone mixing their favorite foods together to make I don't know say.. macaroni and cheese with peanut butter.. and then calling themselves a chef.


----------



## DubaiM

Swiddle said:


> I love this design, though the diamond looks a little silly as rendered.
> 
> If I lived here I'd worry about someone (kids most likely) accidentally or intentionally dropping/throwing objects from ~20 floors above my condo. (Or worse, a pet or child accidentally falling.)
> 
> Can you imagine what a bowling ball would do:


I think the renders are just not reconsidered and ''unfinished''.
They will solve this problem, I think.....and hope


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I don't see how they could do that without a total redesign.


----------



## dfiler

Swiddle said:


> I love this design, though the diamond looks a little silly as rendered.
> 
> If I lived here I'd worry about someone (kids most likely) accidentally or intentionally dropping/throwing objects from ~20 floors above my condo. (Or worse, a pet or child accidentally falling.)
> 
> Can you imagine what a bowling ball would do:


At first this seemed incredibly dangerous to me as well. However then I remembered that all tall building with balconies have that same opportunity. Anything dropped or thrown from a balcony could land on somebody in the street below. At least in this scenario the chances of hitting someone are less. Balconies are almost always not occupied while sidewalks and streets frequently are.


----------



## K.S.A




----------



## Pals_RGB

Is this tower fully residential?


----------



## skytower666

this building is ridiculus


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

Trex-md said:


> By the way this rinds me of those proposed moving towers.. They were going to build one in Dubai, one in London and one in Moscow. What ever happened to those?


And in Belgrade :lol:








http://www.ekapija.com/website/en/page/491359/Holland-s-Vital-Estates-to-build-rotating-80-floor-tower-in-New-Belgrade


----------



## city of the future

it looks on hold


----------



## Maximalist

ExCaliBourBG said:


> And in Belgrade :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ekapija.com/website/en/page/491359/Holland-s-Vital-Estates-to-build-rotating-80-floor-tower-in-New-Belgrade


This tower has been proposed for just about everywhere, but there isn't one under construction yet. I wouldn't take it too seriously.


----------



## Maximalist

ExCaliBourBG said:


> And in Belgrade :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ekapija.com/website/en/page/491359/Holland-s-Vital-Estates-to-build-rotating-80-floor-tower-in-New-Belgrade


This tower has been proposed for just about everywhere, but there isn't one under construction yet. I wouldn't take it too seriously.:lol:


----------



## tinyslam

Any updates from the KSA?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Despite construction clearly visible it's obvious it's _not_ being built, because it's in the desert. You can't beat my logic because then you're pro-Saudi!


----------



## AltinD

From an email just received yesterday by a B2B platform, except the renders and the same construction update picture, the following info were included:



> *Companies *
> 
> 
> *Owners (1)*
> Al Masarat Construction Co.
> Saudi Arabia
> Company Type:	Owner, Corporation
> Phone:	966-2-2154555
> Fax:	966-2-2363888
> 
> 
> *Consultants (4) *
> 
> Smart Building Consultant
> Saudi Arabia
> Company Type:	Consultant, Supervision
> Phone:	966-2-2366555
> 
> Talal Kurdi Consultants (Architects & Planners)
> Saudi Arabia
> Company Type:	Consultant, MEP
> Phone:	966-12-6655630
> Fax:	966-12-6635922
> 
> Talal Kurdi Consultants (Architects & Planners)
> Saudi Arabia
> Company Type:	Consultant, Lead
> Phone:	966-12-6655630
> Fax:	966-12-6635922
> 
> Buruoj Engineering Consultant
> Saudi Arabia
> Company Type:	Consultant, Design
> Phone:	966-12-2849999
> Fax:	966-12-6823809
> 
> 
> 
> *Contractors (3) *
> 
> Al Masarat Construction Co.
> Saudi Arabia
> Company Type:	Contractor, MEP
> Phone:	966-2-2154555
> Fax:	966-2-2363888
> 
> Al Masarat Construction Co.
> Saudi Arabia
> Company Type:	Contractor, Main
> Phone:	966-2-2154555
> Fax:	966-2-2363888
> 
> Huta Foundation
> Saudi Arabia
> Company Type:	Contractor, Foundation
> Phone:	966-2-6987197
> Fax:	966-2-6831916
> 
> 
> *Suppliers (1) *
> 
> Precast Manufacturing Company (PREMCO) (CPC Holding)
> Saudi Arabia
> Company Type:	Supplier, Cement & Concrete Products/Precast Products
> Phone:	966-2-2885332
> Fax:	966-2-2881731
> 
> 
> *Last 5 Notes *
> 
> March 11, 2014:
> 1st floor structural work still in progress.
> 
> February 21, 2014:
> 1st floor structural work in progress.
> January 19, 2014:
> Ground floor structure work in progress.
> 
> May 26, 2013:
> Foundation work still in progress.
> 
> March 25, 2013:
> The project is currently on hold for an indefinite period.


----------



## Atmosphere

Maximalist said:


> This tower has been proposed for just about everywhere, but there isn't one under construction yet. I wouldn't take it too seriously.


Yeah this is not going to be build anytime soon. It was proposed during Dubai's crazy building frenzy pre crisis (around 2008). There was at least 1 skyscraper proposed for Dubai almost every day including crazy designs like this, a triplet skyscraper, a huge pyramid, the dancing towers, huge ice crystal like towers, tentacle towers and even a building in the shape of the Death Star from star wars :lol: Those times were insane.


----------



## Onnipotente

Atmosphere said:


> Yeah this is not going to be build anytime soon. It was proposed during Dubai's crazy building frenzy pre crisis (around 2008). There was at least 1 skyscraper proposed for Dubai almost every day including crazy designs like this, a triplet skyscraper, a huge pyramid, the dancing towers, huge ice crystal like towers, tentacle towers and even a building in the shape of the Death Star from star wars :lol: Those times were insane.


I know people who used to work in Dubai's Building Department pre crisis, they told me that representatives of some shiekhs used to apply for permits for their skyscrapers and cancel them some days later just because their cousins applied for a permit of an even higher skyscraper, then they go back and redesign the whole thing and so on. Then 2008 happened hno:hno:hno:


----------



## patrykus

^^ lol I wouldn't be surprised if that was actually true :lol:


----------



## AltinD

Atmosphere said:


> Yeah this is not going to be build anytime soon. It was proposed during Dubai's crazy building frenzy pre crisis (around 2008). There was at least 1 skyscraper proposed for Dubai almost every day including crazy designs like this, a triplet skyscraper, *a huge pyramid*, the dancing towers, huge ice crystal like towers, tentacle towers and even *a building in the shape of the Death Star from star wars* :lol: Those times were insane.


There were never such proposals (the bolded ones). As for the rotating tower, it was NOT a Dubai proposal, it was a "project" proposal from an Italian "architect"


----------



## K.S.A




----------



## ANDRETO

^^ This could be a pic taken on 2025. 

:sad2: hno:


----------



## Jay

Isn't this on hold? 

This should not be here...


----------



## KillerZavatar

on the last render the tower does actually look good!


----------



## Ch.W

Jay said:


> Isn't this on hold?
> 
> This should not be here...


It rised with a very few floors last year.
When it goes on like this it's complete not before 2050hno:


----------



## KillerZavatar

it's a race with Dubai Pearl


----------



## ThatOneGuy

"When pigs fly" is too cliche. They should switch it with 'When they finish Dubai Pearl"


----------



## tinyslam

They should build the world's tallest water slide on the outside edge of this building.


----------



## Ch.W

It's sad that this tower seems to be a neverending story...i think when be build it will look awesome in a special unique way.:weirdo:


----------



## GulfArabia

how do they wash the windows ?


----------



## Fayez

Gabriel900 said:


> Ah we finally found Dubai Pearl's competition :lol:


You seem so happy

why don't we talk about kingdom tower?

:rofl:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
oh look who's happy


----------



## K.S.A

By osamah


----------



## Ch.W

This is like building the Tower of Babel...hno:


----------



## Mahdi Rasoul

del


----------



## tinyslam

^^Are you seriously judging this tower already? It's only a 5 story stump!


----------



## Jay

are they actually building it or is it stalled?


----------



## Ch.W

Jay said:


> are they actually building it or is it stalled?


They build it. But the weird thing is it's so slow rising that it needs months for another floor.


----------



## KillerZavatar

At one point it is bound to either speed up or go on hold completely.


----------



## rlw777

Worst architectural design I've seen. #designFail


----------



## droneriot

erbse said:


> How come this core is so freaking massive? What's in there?


Completely random guess with no facts to back it up, but because it's supposed to be super-luxury (I think) maybe there are more elevators so people don't have to share as much.


----------



## Daireon

the most hideous building in the world


----------



## lFurqanl

Daireon said:


> the most hideous building in the world


The best residential building... I have no idea what your talking about :weirdo:


----------



## KillerZavatar

it does take some getting used to i must admit, but i really like it's uniqueness now too while I thought it was somewhat ugly in the beginning as well.


----------



## ZZ-II

I always loved this design especially because of the massive twist. Hopefully it'll speed up a bit soon.


----------



## Maximalist

I've always loved the design too, but it's one of those buildings that I put in the category "I'll believe it when I see it".


----------



## Oatmeal

^^^ yeah I was thinking that same thing.


----------



## Abdullah-atta

18.2.2016


----------



## size_matters

I really don't know what I think of this design...it could go either way for me.


----------



## lFurqanl

Abdullah-atta said:


> 18.2.2016


THANK YOU! :banana:


----------



## lFurqanl

Went up 2 Floors


----------



## RafiAnsari

Yaaaas ❤ It's happening at last! 😍


----------



## lFurqanl

About 2 Floor Jumps A Month


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I wonder if the conical base floors will start soon?


----------



## lFurqanl

ThatOneGuy said:


> I wonder if the conical base floors will start soon?


Probably in a couple of months.^^


----------



## novs

amazing


----------



## Ch.W

The render looks amazing. The big surprise will be how good it will look in real once finished. In every case it will be one of the most unusual supertall^^


----------



## Naif Saudi

*It will be the tallest twisting tower in the world*


----------



## Nyzen

Lol, this building is so ridiculous.


----------



## RafiAnsari

Nope. Looks amaaazinggg ❤


----------



## droneriot

My opinion of this tower hasn't changed since the last time I saw it. I think the top is awful, but the tower itself is awesome.


----------



## Abdullah-atta

8.3.2016

great activity today


----------



## Oatmeal

How many floors has it gone up?


----------



## Rody69

working on the 11th floor (about 40 m )


----------



## ODeskin048

Why did they put EC-H at all?...


----------



## Rody69

another jump :cheers:

* working on floor 12.




Hamcl said:


>


----------



## DeaconG

IT'S ALIVE! :lol::banana:


----------



## FlyFish

Daireon said:


> the most hideous building in the world


100% agree. It should be outlawed due to bad taste, lol.


----------



## Abdullah-atta

18.4.2016


----------



## GulfArabia

This thing will destroy jeddah's skyline.. Glad its far from KT


----------



## RafiAnsari

I don't understand why so much hate for such a Beautiful tower. It could really turn out to be amazing!


----------



## BinSuroor

is it on hold? i don't see ant progress


----------



## RafiAnsari

BinSuroor said:


> is it on hold? i don't see ant progress


No. It's U/C but it is very slow.
1 Floor/Month is the current speed.
Height is at 12th Floor I think..


----------



## Ch.W

Oh man that's really slow, but better than on hold:cheers: 
This is one kind of building that polarize people extremely. Either you like it or you hate it. I like it and think it will be great once finished.


----------



## Abdullah-atta

18.5.2016


----------



## Ch.W

And again 1 floors...:lol:


----------



## Oatmeal

Tis' the speed of a hippo giving birth to 14 alligators! Super speedy!


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Does anyone know why they keep removing and re-installing the formworks? This is really weird, never seen this before...


----------



## Ch.W

Indeed very strange. Perhaps that's one reason why it's so slow


----------



## CrystalPhoenix

It looks like they are doing all the form by hand instead of a climber.


----------



## Oatmeal

Any picture updates?


----------



## zwamborn

2016-06-23 by alsaif2012


----------



## Swiddle

^^I spy rebar for columns starting to go up outside of the core. They may have finally gotten serious about building this thing.


----------



## osamah




----------



## Abdullah-atta

20.9.2016


----------



## Oatmeal

Abdullah-atta said:


> 20.9.2016


Woah! There are actually people there??


----------



## VenData

Can anyone explain the thing in the middle east where the building is JUST BARELY under construction, for years? 

Is it a finance thing; a regulation thing?


----------



## Zaz965

I think it is petroil crisis


----------



## Swiddle

Unless you count the rebar, the core hasn't grown any in two months, though the outer columns have. I think it must be a 12-man crew building the whole thing, with just one of them being a crane operator who climbs up to whichever crane is most needed that day. :lol:


----------



## trustevil

That'd save money for sure the labor costs would be way down but I'm sure you were being facetious lol.. I'd say more like 20 ppl that work there lol


----------



## osamah




----------



## surfnasi

Slow construction on this one

Not 100% I like the design but its certainly defferent

I want to see it finished


----------



## Abdullah-atta

8.11.2016


----------



## osamah

hqho1671 said:


> اليوم


...


----------



## uakoops

When does the twisty part start?


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

I would say never. It looks like those are the floor slabs they've already poured. I always wondered how this building would ever be feasible. 

1st, each unit would essentially be cantilevered, which would make this the most complex building ever made with so many cantilevers half on top other cantilevers. 
2nd, doing so you lose about 80% of potential floor space. I think the final tower is going to be a round cylinder just like every other round tower out there.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Hory shet, progress.

@AnOldBlackMarble This is the conical base but they didn't add the sloped edges yet.


----------



## ballom

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> I would say never. It looks like those are the floor slabs they've already poured. I always wondered how this building would ever be feasible.
> 
> 1st, each unit would essentially be cantilevered, which would make this the most complex building ever made with so many cantilevers half on top other cantilevers.
> 2nd, doing so you lose about 80% of potential floor space. I think the final tower is going to be a round cylinder just like every other round tower out there.


80% loss?


well it's not like the Jeddah tower itself have a huge floor space waste ^^'


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

ThatOneGuy said:


> Hory shet, progress.
> 
> @AnOldBlackMarble This is the conical base but they didn't add the sloped edges yet.


Maybe. Who knows. I'll be dead and this thing will still be under construction.


----------



## ODeskin048

But if they're not going to build from original renders , why do they left on the sides many of valves ?


----------



## surfnasi

I think this tower's speed of construction is almost as slow as the other infamous tower getting built in Jeddah


----------



## DeaconG

Grandma was slow but she was old...what's their excuse?


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Maybe the work crew is all grandmas.


----------



## osamah

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> I would say never. It looks like those are the floor slabs they've already poured. I always wondered how this building would ever be feasible.
> 
> 1st, each unit would essentially be cantilevered, which would make this the most complex building ever made with so many cantilevers half on top other cantilevers.
> 2nd, doing so you lose about 80% of potential floor space. I think the final tower is going to be a round cylinder just like every other round tower out there.


it is possible but are they going to give up their mad design ??

if so , why the core stop jumping ? . i believe they will assign another contractor to build the rest of the tower , 
Because if this poor contractor can't even complete the podium, Would he be able to do the complicated part , i don't think so.


if they suddenly decide to give up the original design and complete pouring the same way , the tower pretty much will look like this one 












which could be much nicer than the original design in my opinion ...


----------



## uakoops

There is rebar sticking out of the edges of the floor slabs in a few places so maybe there will be some sort of addition to the outside but not quite as extreme as the render suggests. I'm guessing just balconies arranged in a spiral. It could still look quite interesting if they do it right.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

There is no evidence the tower has been redesigned.


----------



## Eroha

*A boom in twisted towers is reshaping our skylines.*










*http://www.curbed.com/2016/8/24/12610822/building-construction-architecture-skyline-twisting-tower*


----------



## Eroha

*I think the Arabs need to seek the help of the Chinese in this project.*










*Taipei agora tower. The Tao Zhu Yin Yuan Tower by Vincent Callebaut Architectures in Taipei, Taiwan.*
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1656051&page=9*

*MANY PHOTOS HERE: TAO ZHU YIN YUAN TOWER.*
*http://vincent.callebaut.org/object/110130_taipei/taipei/projects*


----------



## spiderman555

Any updates ??


----------



## spiderman555

The last picture was recorded half year ago.:cheers:


----------



## Fayez




----------



## Cadaeib

Completion is scheduled for 2054.


----------



## Fayez

From Twitter (May 2017)


----------



## CrazyDave

If this is what took 10 years to accomplish, I'm not going to live long enough to see this thing completed. I've only got about 40 years left.


----------



## delphi7x10

fayzoon said:


> From Twitter (May 2017)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the image you can see the base is different, that is because the first 15 floors have lifts for the owners car! That's right, you can park your car in your apartment on levels 1 - 15.


----------



## zwamborn

2017-08-28 by mohammed641


----------



## trustevil

Well it looks like 3 more floors have been added since July's update. Not totally dead in the water just really slow


----------



## Sector 7

The original design will definitely be built. Look at the built-in area of the cone-shaped core structure in the 2nd picture of post 556. That is significant evidence the spiral will be built.


----------



## ODeskin048

Sector 7 said:


> The original design will definitely be built. Look at the built-in area of the cone-shaped core structure in the 2nd picture of post 556. That is significant evidence the spiral will be built.




If they haven't planed to build a spiral part, they didn't stay many pieces of armature ..


----------



## Qweoiu

This is really taking soooooo long...


----------



## Swiddle

I'm guessing completion in 2025, but that might be too optimistic given that it has taken over four years to get this far.


----------



## ZZ-II

if they don't speed up in the future the tower will end as never build, that's my guess


----------



## Fayez

Just found this video


----------



## Swiddle

Finally getting some decent mass...



Naif Saudi said:


> BY
> 
> https://twitter.com/alsaif2012?lang=ar


----------



## hichamaziz

please build it!


----------



## spiderman555

So 2 floors in 5 months.


----------



## DeaconG

This is still a thing?
And yet, I wouldn't bet against it vs 2WTC...


----------



## droneriot

The good thing is that they can leave the Vision 2030 billboards around the construction site till the actual year 2030 since it'll still be a construction site by then.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Looks like the actual spiral part has started.


----------



## Jillestalin

:deadthrea Any update? I want to see this built!!!


----------



## Fayez

I guess it may take a decade. Just try to forget it


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom

a New crane has been placed recently plus new lightings




























https://twitter.com/naifsaudi4


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

That scaffolding has seen some stuff


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom

construction resumed















twitter.com/AlasmariAbdula


----------



## Faruk...

Abdullah Al-Asmari @AlasmariAbdulah
Said:
Resumption of construction on the Al-Massa Tower project, one of the tallest towers in Jeddah# , after a hiatus for many years. Today, an additional floor is being raised.!

According to Wikipedia construction was resume at the middle of October
IT means they are working at the Speed of
1floor/per month


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Faruk... said:


> Abdullah Al-Asmari @AlasmariAbdulah
> Said:
> Resumption of construction on the Al-Massa Tower project, one of the tallest towers in Jeddah# , after a hiatus for many years. Today, an additional floor is being raised.!
> 
> According to Wikipedia construction was started at the middle of October
> IT means they are working at the Speed of
> 1floor/per month


Holy moly it looks like all the supertalls in Jeddah are resuming construction!

Take note I said supertalls and not megatalls


----------



## Twopsy

They really have to get it completed, if Saudi Arabia at the same time is looking for international investors for much larger projects.


----------



## Fayez

U/C?!


----------



## Zaz965

I find the shape a bit weird. I prefer bulky, massive, huge and thick building to be built at Gulf States.


----------

